# Grizzly Woodstove Fireplace Insert Information Needed



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

We have a Grizzly Wood stove that was originally intended to slide into a fireplace. It has double walls and a blower down low to bring the heated air into the dwelling. It is obviously a Grizzly stove because the cast iron doors feature a cast of the bear. This stove must be over 25 years old and is going strong. It is my hope someone here has information on this product.

These stoves aren't manufactured anymore and we can't locate any of the paperwork or specs online. The insurance company won't insure the use of it unless we can provide the specs. If anyone has paperwork on this type of stove, or access to the metal plate on the rear of a similar stove (ours is missing), please help. 

We used this stove last year to supplement our heat with the only problem being a draw issue when the weather was very cold. The stove sits in a small room, we call the 2nd kitchen, off the main level stairwell. This is the most logical place for our situation. This year we've made the stack taller and have added a draft fan which we really like. 

I'm just taking a shot in the dark, that someone here might be able to help with additional information before we have to go the 'local-building-inspector-approval' route. 

Thanks in advance for any time or attention to our needs.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Google "DERCO" wood stoves.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.epa.gov/oecaerth/resources/publications/monitoring/caa/woodstoves/certifiedwood.pdf


----------

